# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 February 2006)

Good evening all... well guess what? That's right, it's time to put your thinking caps on again, scan through those watchlists and make your selection for the March stock competition. Thank you once more to the good people from Otrader for sponsoring the March competition. If you haven't taken a look at their portfolio management software already be sure to pay them a visit at www.otrader.com.au and see how it can benefit you! 

Lets quickly recap the rules:

*1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on February 28 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck all!


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Hey Joe who won Feb?


My money is on BGF. Good luck 

p.s do I qualify yet, sorry about some of the BS posts.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Hey Joe who won Feb?
> 
> 
> My money is on BGF. Good luck
> ...




The February competition isn't over yet.

You still don't qualify for the March competition at this point (you originally registered some time ago) but I wouldn't be too worried. Hopefully in a few months we will have a new style of competition (thanks to a member here on ASF) and I won't be using a post per day qualification any more.

...and watch those BS posts... I've been known to delete them.


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Ok sorry boss.


----------



## 123enen (24 February 2006)

Hey Crackaton,
Another 42 posts between now and the end of Feb and you will qualify.
Can you do it?

Wow you have just done 3 or 4 in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

I'll give it my best shot. Just keep talking to me Ok


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Sorry joe please don't ban me. I'm sure the server is having a heart attack at the moment.lol

p.s must admit your back end is robust


----------



## Joe Blow (24 February 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> I'll give it my best shot. Just keep talking to me Ok




The General Chat threads don't bother me so much but any gratuitous posts in stock threads will get the chop, especially if I know it is being done to qualify for the stock competition! 

 :axt: 

I like to keep threads on particular stocks lean and on topic for the sake of the reader!


----------



## crackaton (24 February 2006)

Understood as per your PM


----------



## clowboy (24 February 2006)

MBA for me please Joe


Thanx


----------



## carpets (24 February 2006)

EXT for carpets. 
good luck everyone!


----------



## sam76 (24 February 2006)

well, for the last 5 odd months I've been loyaly sticking to vsg (fat load of good that did!) 

So now i'm moving on (which means everyone shoud re-morgage their house and put it into vsg!)

let's have a go at TEE

new QLDaquisition announced today, but should settle back into high .4cps 
by the time march comes around.

AI REVIEW had a write up about them not to long ago and is due for a follow up soon.

other contenders this month should be CUE (jeruk) and poss EXT

god speed!


----------



## nizar (24 February 2006)

STX for me please


----------



## tarnor (24 February 2006)

CAZ... im just going to keep picking this till decision comes thru.


----------



## surelle (24 February 2006)

I hope I'm eligible,
if so can I please have SDL
thanks Joe


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2006)

OK I'll have a little flutter... a shere punt mind you  

JML Thanks Joe :karate:


----------



## Fleeta (25 February 2006)

The month I don't pick IBA it goes nuts!!!!

So I won't pick it in the hope that it stays that way.

I'll take a gamble on TAH.


----------



## jet-r (25 February 2006)

CUO  for jet-r   please

thanks Jo


----------



## tdkx669 (25 February 2006)

hi
I am not sure that i am qualify or not but if I am i like to go for IBA.Its really nice chart looks like cup pattern and already forming head and shoulder pattern and heading toward $1

cheers
Ankur


----------



## visual (25 February 2006)

Hi Joe,
I`ll stick with vcr,please.


----------



## RichKid (25 February 2006)

MAH for me Joe, thanks!

Hasn't been an easy one for me to deal with but I'll take it anyway.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 February 2006)

oh dear - it appears my faith has been misplaced - maybe ceo wont be charging this month after all - sorry its in march - so CEO for me please.

but if it does happen in the 2 days remaining, LOOK OUT.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 February 2006)

Hi Joe,

Let's see, if SRI can lift off its lows in March ..... ???

Many thanks 

  yogi


----------



## Porper (25 February 2006)

I'll have a go with SEN please Joe.

My second attempt at a day trade using CFD'S was with Sen on Thursday and got stopped out for a huuuuuuuuuge loss.Traded it again Friday and got half my money back.Very volatile but if there is no bad news, as is being rumoured, then it could rebound 50% easily in my view.


----------



## sandik17 (25 February 2006)

eng for me please....don't count me out for Feb yet!  We've still got some movement to come!


----------



## el_ninj0 (26 February 2006)

AWG for me pls


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 February 2006)

Hi Joe

BMX again for me thanks.

Duckman


----------



## canny (26 February 2006)

I'm going to reserve judgement until Tuesday, as the market is so weird at the moment - and a couple I'm keen on may actually move in the early weeks trading.
Days seem to be alternating red /green - good trading opportunities.


----------



## 123enen (26 February 2006)

Hi Joe,
ABJ for me please.

Thanks


----------



## louie2006 (26 February 2006)

TAP for me thx.


----------



## carmeny (26 February 2006)

I like MMX Murchison Metals, but there a re quite a few I like at this time.


----------



## rozella (26 February 2006)

DVN please Joe.


----------



## Sandman (26 February 2006)

sla for me please


----------



## markrmau (26 February 2006)

CXN for me please.


----------



## Profitseeker (26 February 2006)

PGS please.


----------



## Happy (26 February 2006)

BLT


----------



## brerwallabi (26 February 2006)

NMC please Joe, I won't win but I'll be happy if it makes .084cents.


----------



## bvbfan (26 February 2006)

maybe PNA for March comp


----------



## louie (26 February 2006)

SAI.  Thanks


----------



## powwww (27 February 2006)

Integra Mining Ltd www.integramining.com.au

IGR thanks...

---My best tip yet---


----------



## Mumbank (27 February 2006)

Hi Joe

Can I please have FAR - hopefully I'll qualify

Thanks


----------



## justjohn (27 February 2006)

I will give MAP another go thanks JOE


----------



## Knobby22 (27 February 2006)

GDR


----------



## chicken (27 February 2006)

Joe I go with SBM again if I may...have a niece day


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2006)

If I can,

Can I please put down EXR (Elixir Petroleum)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 February 2006)

GNS for me Joe please.


----------



## BraceFace (28 February 2006)

AGC for me.

Seems like there's a lot of dudes who havent read the "conditions of entry" this time Joe!!!
 :bloated:  :bloated:  :bloated:


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2006)

HWG please. Sorry for changing.

Since GDR announced placement to all shareholders there in no hope for an increase this month though long term it will be a winner


----------



## crash82au (28 February 2006)

HZG please Joe.


----------



## canny (28 February 2006)

I'll take AUL please Joe.

I also like WME to fire big time this month - and hopefully my old mate NEO might get somewhere with oil reserves due out.
Cheers


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2006)

G'day Joe

I'll try JGL please.


----------



## excalibur (28 February 2006)

Hi Joe,

I ´d like to have ERG please.
Greetings to sunny australia

excalibur


----------



## canny (28 February 2006)

Mumbank said:
			
		

> Hi Joe
> 
> Can I please have FAR - hopefully I'll qualify
> 
> Thanks



Where's Docj? He's going to be really peeved if mumbank qualifies to take FAR!!! LOL. (Actually - mumbank doesn't qualify anyway - the doc can sneak in still!)
Maybe doc's playing my game - pick them and they go down, so leave them alone and we might make some money!!
Doc - FAR are actually in with a chance of rising this month - I've heard some brokers quoting decent numbers if results are good!!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 February 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Where's Docj?




Canny, I believe docj is overseas backpacking around Europe right now. 

Lucky bugger!


----------



## brisvegas (28 February 2006)

*GUN* for me this month


.............. pete


----------



## dutchie (28 February 2006)

Durrrr

Just realised I've picked last months winner.

Obviously did not take much notice of last months comp. (see results for why!)

Anyway will stick with it as I still think it has some juice left.


----------



## GreatPig (28 February 2006)

I'll have another go at that old nag PDN.

With a bit of luck it's into the early part of a wave 3, so is not  yet.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## kariba (28 February 2006)

Hi Joe

AEX

If I qualify

Thanks Kariba


----------



## canny (1 March 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Canny, I believe docj is overseas backpacking around Europe right now.
> 
> Lucky bugger!



Yes, I remember now.
Though when I was travelling last year, I still went to the internet cafe and lodged my share! That's when I won the comp in June - see - a watched pot never boils - and very often my shares do better when I walk away!!

I've got 3 weeks in April this year (Europe) but it's nowhere near long enough - last 2 years were 8 and 6 weeks - so it's going down. Should be the other way!
We would really like 12 months - but have to put things in order to go and do it. Hopefully some time in the next 2 years - I can't wait - it's so long since I've had a really good travelling session.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2006)

EXR was either gonna win me the March comp or put me in dead last,

well well looks a duster so I'm down 50% +  :swear: 
 :goodnight 

Oh well at least I didn't own the stock


----------

